# safest payment to accept for car sale



## Sar (26 Jan 2007)

I am selling a car privately and I'm wondering if there's any form of payment that I should avoide taking. The car's worth about €8000 so I don't expect someone to pay me in cash but I'm worried about bouncing cheques, fake bank drafts, etc. Is it normal to ask someone for proof of their address, etc in these situations?


----------



## polo9n (26 Jan 2007)

a Bank Draft should be good. you can also ask the person for an utility bill.just tell the person its for forwarding any document in future, i.e. tax cert etc.
 most people should agree with that, be careful if they refuse to.


----------



## zag (26 Jan 2007)

Cash is yer only man.

Anything else can be forged.  Well, even cash can too, but circulating €8K of forged cash is enough to get the Gardai heated up so that's not a likely move.  Giving someone a forgery that looks like a cheque or bank draft won't cause as much of a stir.

Do not accept a cheque, there is absolutely no chance of a come back if the person has insufficient funds when the cheque is cleared.

If the person claims they cannot get cash (or it's too risky to carry) then insist on accompanying them to *their* bank and get them to authorise a funds transfer to your account.  Even then they can still cancel the transfer.  If you are in the branch it is then just as easy to get them to have a draft made out to you and you are covered then - the bank *will not* give the account holder a draft unless their is money in their account, and once it is made out and in your possession neither the bank or the buyer can cancel it.

It is a different story if they turn up with a draft in their hand - it could be stolen in which case you more than likely have no comeback.  If the draft is made out in a branch in front of you then it is good as gold.


z


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Jan 2007)

Bank drafts are risky-see .


----------



## polo9n (26 Jan 2007)

zag said:


> Cash is yer only man.
> 
> Anything else can be forged. Well, even cash can too, but circulating €8K of forged cash is enough to get the Gardai heated up so that's not a likely move. Giving someone a forgery that looks like a cheque or bank draft won't cause as much of a stir.
> 
> ...


 
From that logic even viewing the car is not safe..the viewer can hijack ur car and kidnap u for more money...


----------



## bacchus (26 Jan 2007)

polo9n said:


> a Bank Draft should be good. .


Agree.. and before you give the keys of your car, call the bank/branch to ensure they did issue it.


----------



## brodiebabe (26 Jan 2007)

polo9n said:


> a Bank Draft should be good. you can also ask the person for an utility bill.just tell the person its for forwarding any document in future, i.e. tax cert etc.
> most people should agree with that, be careful if they refuse to.


 

Only accept cash, the bank draft could be forged.  When you lodge it to your bank account it will appear to be OK until it comes back to the bank in two weeks with the news that it is a fake.


----------



## polo9n (27 Jan 2007)

brodiebabe said:


> Only accept cash, the bank draft could be forged. When you lodge it to your bank account it will appear to be OK until it comes back to the bank in two weeks with the news that it is a fake.


 
How on earth will someone take 8 grand in their pocket around the place..

considering bank draft can be fake, so as the cash..

use a bit of common snese and do be wary of the person..at the end of the day..its a 8k transaction..not a 8 euro transaction..


----------



## polaris (29 Jan 2007)

Agreed, if I was buying a car I'd be wary of meeting a stranger who knows I will have €8k in cash in my possession. I'd at least bring 3 or 4 friends as backup!

An electronic transfer of funds from their account to yours, which you verify by contacting your bank, is the way to go.


----------



## Megan (30 Jan 2007)

Did you sell the car Sar and how did you get paid? I have a car for sale at the moment and just wondering how to approach payment.


----------



## Sar (30 Jan 2007)

I haven't sold it yet, It's on CarsIreland and buyand sell.ie but no responses so far, although it's only been a few days. 

I'm going to put it on carzone today.


----------

